# Safari : comment supprimer les sites récents ?



## fousfous (17 Octobre 2014)

_Note du modérateur-squatteur de service : _
*Deux questions différentes, sur deux univers différents => deux fils différents chacun dans le forum approprié !  *

Dernier petite question qui n'a pas de rapport avec iWork mais plus Safari, comment on fait pour enlever les sites fréquemment consulté quand on clique sur la barre des titres. J'ai pas envie que ça apparaisse comme ça moi.

Merci


----------



## pascalformac (17 Octobre 2014)

et c'est quel OSX?
Quel safari?

ton picto 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ne dit que OSX
(autant dire que ca ne donne aucune info utile)


et qu'est ce que TU appelles  sites recents?
top sites?
tout l'historique?


----------



## fousfous (17 Octobre 2014)

Bah Yosemite, y a ca que dessus...
Bah quand tu cliques sur la barre d'adresse il y a les sites favoris et en dessous les sites favoris. Mais tu dois pas être passé à Yosemite je pense si tu vois pas...


----------



## pascalformac (17 Octobre 2014)

et comme tu ne disais pas quel OS on peut pas le deviner


et pour l'instant macg a toujours sa section YOSEMITE 


ce fil devra etre déplacé
( ne PAS recréer)

edit
ah non , macg a fait vite
plus de section yosemite


----------



## fousfous (17 Octobre 2014)

Oui surtout que mon sujet de base a été coupé en 2 et au début je précisais quand même que c'était Yosemite.


----------



## Nico1971 (18 Octobre 2014)

fousfous a dit:


> Oui surtout que mon sujet de base a été coupé en 2 et au début je précisais quand même que c'était Yosemite.




Je confirme, ce n'est pas de ta faute !!!!!


----------

